# Ceasar Creek marina Image



## sheetsabud (Jan 14, 2008)

Looks like the NO-WAKE is gonna get even longer. I thought they would excavate a in and out channel and an area that would have all the boat mooring outside the existing lake boundaries. That would probably cost to much.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Well if that's the spot its going in....then its right next to the bridge...that area was no wake zone already. Are you thinking they will extend the no wake zone out in front of the beach?


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Hopefully those breakwaters are not going to be floating types...with the depth contours of the map it`s over can see where attempting to build the breakwaters out of riprap could be cost prohibitive. However, a storm like the remnant of Hurricane Ike could have `interesting` effects upon a floating breakwater. SAW the results at CJ Brown Marina WITH riprap cored breakwaters, close to $300,000 worth of damage to the docks plus 1 just replaced brand new cable kept the fuel pier from folding over and tearing free...look up pictures of the American Mulberry harbor at Normandy (which was likely built MUCH stronger) after the June 10th storm to get an idea...wreckage everywhere...certainly, this was NOT designed by an `old school `Roman` engineer` using the `3X formula`...


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

sheetsabud said:


> I thought they would excavate a in and out channel and an area that would have all the boat mooring outside the existing lake boundaries. That would probably cost to much.


That would be a lot of dirt to move, and even more expensive if there isn't a project nearby to take it. The overburden has to be put somewhere.

Then there would be the cost of building a retaining wall.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Lowell, hurricane Ike was a fluke storm, we can't afford to build a marina to withstand a once in a century event. It will get redesigned and rebuilt at least once over that time.

I don't know about the CJ Brown marina but at CC that area is pretty sheltered from every direction but the NE. Little of our weather comes from there.

The Mulberrys were not designed to last, were placed in haste with little preparation and certainly not designed to withstand a major storm. Not sure why you'd throw that one in anyway.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Here is better info. Everything floats....

http://caesarcreekmarina.com/2012/06/odnr-release-plan-for-the-marina-at-caesar-creek/

The Schematic Design Plan uses a floating attenuator
to protect the proposed harbor. Submerged side skirts
on each side of the attenuator extend approximately 2-3
feet below the water&#8217;s surface to limit wave transmission.
Beyond simply creating the desired basin tranquility, the
attenuators will be accessible to the public for shing.
Navigation aids will be installed at the marina entrance
and low-level lighting will be installed along the entire
length of the attenuators


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Actually, the British Mulberry lasted well past the end of WW2 because all of it`s anchors were properly deployed, large sections of the partially destroyed only partially anchored American Mulberry were used to enlargen it. My point is if "X" will work, building it to a "Roman" engineering standard ("3X") would be my own choice. Any group who`s professional motto was "I build beyond my own life !" because they faced immediate public crusifixion for any failures very likely had some solid engineering ideas and practices...


----------



## sheetsabud (Jan 14, 2008)

Looking at the scale on this schematic, I would guess the no wake will be extended to the beach area. Looks to be about another 8-900 feet. This area is going to become very congested because of this. Hey, this might be a good spot to sit, eat lunch and watch the circus.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Looks like a crappie maginet to me...lol


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Looks like a crappie maginet to me...lol


What I was thinking, it's gonna attract some fish. But you'll only find me on CC during the week, especially during the summer months.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Here are a few photos of construction of the bridge area and Wellmans ramp.You won't see this when the ice melts.I have found some of these places to be good fishing.Notice the Youts pond in the one photo.



Roscoe


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Caesar Creek Marina - Phase I
Project Cost Element
Sub-total
Site Preparation & Mobilization
$393,000.
Site Work & Utilities
$2,250,000.
Marina Dockage and Attenuators (North Basin)
$3,080,000.
Basin Excavation & Shoreline Improvements
$2,263,350.
Floating Administration & Fueling Buildings
$598,000.
Project Sub-Total
$8,584,350.
Contingency & Soft Costs (@25%)
$2,146,088.

Project Total
$10,730,438.


Opinion of Probable Cost of Construction for
Caesar Creek Marina - Phase II
Project Cost Element
Sub-total
Site Preparation & Mobilization
$155,000.
Site Work & Utilities
$614,000.
Marina Dockage and Attenuators (South Basin)
$2,677,000.
Project Sub-Total
$3,446,000.
Contingency & Soft Costs (@25%)
$861,500.

Project Total
$4,307,500.


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

I hope it fails.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

BITE-ME said:


> I hope it fails.


Let's start digging for relics!!


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

The Corps found quite a few in addition to the fossils from the Emergency Spillway excavations


----------



## RickH (Jul 30, 2011)

BITE-ME said:


> I hope it fails.





cincinnati said:


> Let's start digging for relics!!


Me too! Stupid sail :S boat people are the ones pushing for it. If it wasn't for them it wouldn't happen is my understanding.


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

Sailboat people are as bad as the jet skiers aka lake lice...

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

